# Stupid question time



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

Ive got a polaroid land camera 210 Auto, and I cant find where the batteries go    and its annoying me cos I want to go play with it. Help :!:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

here ya go...



http://www.theskeltons.org/polaroids/features.htm#battery



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

Bless you you angel :hug: 

I was wondering what that damn thing was 



Im off to buy batteries now.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

im glad to help sweetheart!



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

Now just come to Montana and tell the people across the road to carry THOSE batteries 




I dont ask for much now do I


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Now just come to Montana and tell the people across the road to carry THOSE batteries
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im on my way....i hear that in montana, theres a river that runs through it....is that true?     

md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont know but if you need it I got some duct tape


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i love inside jokes....   

md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

So do I, I have candles too


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> So do I, I have candles too




 :shock:    



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

what are you waiting for


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> what are you waiting for


absa-friggin-lutly nothing!!!



yeah baby!

md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

Im waiting on those batteries....


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im waiting on those batteries....



hahaha, i could take the quote the wrong way very quickly



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

It doesnt mean..... I didnt mean......

Oh to hell with it


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> op:
> 
> It doesnt mean..... I didnt mean......
> 
> Oh to hell with it




exactly, just go with it. you know its fun.  

md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

just hurry up would ya  

dont make me...


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> just hurry up would ya
> 
> dont make me...





mmm, maybe i should wait then. i havent had a good ass whippin in awhile.

 md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 24, 2004)

and then some giggles


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> and then some giggles



i love the giggles...


md


----------



## jadin (Jul 24, 2004)

:shock: OOOO AAAAA Well I never! :smack: :smack: :smack:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 24, 2004)

md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 25, 2004)

if I werent so drunk right now id say more.


----------

